# Is this a combination of problems?



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Okay the car has had a slightly lumpy idle for a couple of weeks now. I believe this may be oil in the distributor. But one night after some hard driving I turn it off (to ride in a friends low 12 second 280Z) and when I crank it up again it has a very rough lumpy idle and acceleration until about 3000 RPM. Now it struggles to stay alive but has not died yet. And during acceleration it bogs and moves about 3/4 the pace it did before.

I thought this maybe blown headgasket but the oil is not milky like I was told it would be. I can't do a compression test yet which will definitely tell if it is BHG. I think it could be oil in distribitor plus tranny not getting in the right gears. I had the tranny worked on and it doesn't seem to be in the right gear until certain points when I can feel it jerk into a smoother gear. I think it maybe some other ignition component (plugs, wires, or other).

Any other theories or ideas?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

check your O2 sensor... are you consuming a lot of gas?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Check for ECU codes and if the engine is misfiring. Then check the distributor, MAF, fuel injectors, and EGR system.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Pull the spark plugs, cap and rotor to check their condition and then replace the air and fuel filters. With cap and rotor off pull the sealed cover plate and check for oil. You might be able to replace the seal, clean it out with electrical contact cleaner and it'll be alright.

Troy


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

No codes are being thrown and I will check all of this stuff as soon as it stops raining and when I don't have class and work.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

A couple of other things to mention are oil burning smell coming from under the hood (which I have never smelled on my car but recognize the smell from a friends MKIII Turbo Supra when his turbo leaked oil) and also when taking turns from a complete stop the car loses all power and won't accelerate even at full throttle (I guess it is so weak now that it can't overcome the power steering). I will be looking at it later today.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The valve cover gasket is probably leaking. Do the other things I suggested as well.

Troy


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

It turns out to be just plugs and wires. It gets a little lumpy idle but I think that is just the oil in distributor.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

tm_94altima said:


> It turns out to be just plugs and wires. It gets a little lumpy idle but I think that is just the oil in distributor.



If you had oil in your distributor, I don't think that would contribute to a rough idle. In my opionion, the car would stall out suddenly and then you might have to wait 15 minutes or more before you could restart it. If you look at the distributor components, there is an encoder wheel and a photo optic sensor. If oil coated the encoder wheel the senor can't see the timing marks. 

you might have a gakset leak at the intake maniforld.

good luck 
Frank


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

How do I check that?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

tm_94altima said:


> How do I check that?



take the roter and cap off, then on the distributor there is a pastic housing take that off as well and then a metal plate. If you unscre that and oil comes out then you found the problem.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> take the roter and cap off, then on the distributor there is a pastic housing take that off as well and then a metal plate. If you unscre that and oil comes out then you found the problem.


Well I was asking how to check intake manifold gasket for leaks, but I will try that as well.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

tm_94altima said:


> Well I was asking how to check intake manifold gasket for leaks, but I will try that as well.



Spray air intake cleaner around the intake manifod, if it quiet down then you have a leak. How many miles on the car?


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

176,5xx mi, the whole motor is on its last leg.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

After it stalled on the highway on me I replace the coil packs that were fried. My car ran but the distributor was completely fucked and I had to replace that. So I am driving yet agian. Thanks for everyone's post.


----------

